# Last one! Critique 75% boer doeling



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

This is Echo, a Boer something % doeling. Sire is a Reg. Boer; Dam is supposed to be 75% boer. Some pictures are from the summer, the rest are recent. Thoughts?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know Boers, but I have certainly seen worse meat goats. Stout legs, round body; because of shadowless lighting, can't tell for sure how much meat her rump could build.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's maybe not quite as long as Ginger, but I like her head/breed character more.  I like her level top and width too. She could definitely use some length and I'd like to see more meat.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thoughts please, what are her weaknesses and strengths?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Pros:
Good depth of body
Good length
Looks pretty wide
Strong feet and legs
Good muscling

Cons:
Steep rump
Could use a little more brisket, but not bad
Looks a bit downhill, but could be the picture


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. It will help me greatly, as I did not see this girl's pros too well. 
I just saw a hunched, flighty look...but she was the second best doeling there, next to Ginger.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

She's a bit flat in her design for me...On the side profile she does appear to be very square, long and deep bodied...but flat. I would like some more thickness of muscling throughout the carcass to give a more rounded appearance if we were to analyze the muscle on the bone. 

Given that correlates with width...she's really square and stout designed. Lots of natural size and thickness of bone, and depth of heartgirth.

I'd pair her with an extremely well defined/thick muscled boer and see what comes out.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

And here's Echo...critique appreciated since these are a bit better..she doesn't like getting handled too much


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Echo could use some length as well & more level in the rump.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

She's a little steep in her rump would like to see her longer and more level on top too. The top line could just be the way she is standing. Neck isn't bad and neither is her width although would like to see her a bit wider. She has a nice brisket. Bone doesn't seem bad. Over all she is a nice little doe to me.  oh she has decent buns too looks like. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! So is she better then Ginger? I would like to sell one of them...which one is better to keep?
Echo was standing like that because I had tried to move her feet, lol, she hates that!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

If it was me I would sell Ginger. I just like her overall look better than Ginger. I think Echo is longer and wider in her hind end. Overall if you pair her with a long and really wide buck I think you would get better kids out of Echo. Just my opinion.  haha I understand that. Our doe doesn't like her feet touched at all it's a miracle I got her to stand so nicely last time I set her up. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

